# New idea: Tone painting colors



## Cygnenoir

This is a new idea for a cycle of works for piano and strings. This is my rendition of the color Red.


__
https://soundcloud.com/alexander-berg-hansson%2Fcolours-red-the-hero-dances


----------



## Captainnumber36

Cygnenoir said:


> This is a new idea for a cycle of works for piano and strings. This is my rendition of the color Red.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/alexander-berg-hansson%2Fcolours-red-the-hero-dances


Fierce, I like it!


----------



## Cygnenoir

Captainnumber36 said:


> Fierce, I like it!


Thanks! Tune in for more colors


----------



## Larkenfield

It’s a nice idea but I hear nothing red about this piece; it sounds cool and reserved, which might indicate a cooler color such as green or blue. For something to be red could mean sound that’s much more active, energetic and fiery... and as nice as this is, I hear little that’s suggestive of that.


----------



## Cygnenoir

Larkenfield said:


> It's a nice idea but I hear nothing red about this piece; it sounds cool and reserved, which might indicate a cooler color such as green or blue. For something to be red could mean sound that's much more active, energetic and fiery... and as nice as this is, I hear little that's suggestive of that.


Colors has different meanings to each of us, I guess. I think it's energetic enough as it is. To me, orange and yellow are even more energetic 
Thanks, btw!


----------



## Cygnenoir

Here's some blues for you 


__
https://soundcloud.com/alexander-berg-hansson%2Fcolours-blue-beneath-the-ocean-surface


----------



## MarkMcD

It's great idea, depicting colour, I really like it, and at least in the beginning I could picture red, but then it went through something else, green maybe and then to black or brown, for me at least, but none the less, a really nice piece.

Blue was good too, quite a lot of blue. Possibly could have used a few more watery arpeggios in the piano, for me at least. 

Mark


----------

